# donating left over embryos to to sister



## kelzz28 (Aug 7, 2015)

Has anyone donated embryos to a relative or friend?
after seeing my sister going through failed ivf  with  her own eggs and now discovered she has poor quality eggs that she will need help with using donor eggs/embryos which is so expensive and now with lack of funds due to costs of previous if it seems impossible for her anytime soon, which she's been waiting too long already. We have discussed about her potentiallyusing 1 or 2 of my embryos for her chance to have a baby of her own. 
I know it's not an easy decision to makes as I'll be the biological mother but I can't bear her never becoming a mummy, I had my boy through ivf so he's so special to me and I want the same for her as we're so close.
how does it work at the clinic? Anyone have any experience with it?
tia


----------

